# San Juan River New Mexico



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

We fished the San Juan River in northern New Mexico last week. What an awesome place and an amazing fishery. Although we did not see much of a hatch while we were there the fishing was still great. Mostly nymphing with size 24 flies. On the cloudy drizzling weather day we switched it up to a size 24 BWO and it was on! If you have not been here its a must.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep, it is a classic tail water fishery. Haven't been there in a few years so glad to see your report that fishing is still great.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I haven't been in several years either, but agree it's a special place. It certainly gets crowded in spots and a bit crazy at times, but we've always been able to find good fish and good water and have a great time. 

On the last trip we were particularly lucky to have a great BWO hatch all afternoon. We caught fish after fish sight casting with absolutely tiny (probably size 20-24) dry flies. It was an unforgettable trip.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

The Juan is a very special river for sure!


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

I fished the San Juan in SW Colorado.... Would ride up with my grandmother to help her open her cabin for the summer. The back door to the cabin was mere feet from the river, half a day of work, half a day of play. Taught myself how to flyfish on that river.... Years later, I taught my son to flyfish on the very same river.. a very special place in my heart...


----------



## Weaselmender (Jun 21, 2016)

I fished it once with my uncle , was very glad I had my 8wt with me the trout were hitting white moths in the middlle of the river and my 5wt just couldn't make ther 90 ft casts needed to reach them.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I need to get up there, I have never fished it, Just hope I can use something besides a No. 24 fly, my eyes just can't see how to tie those little ones any longer.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

duckmania said:


> I need to get up there, I have never fished it, Just hope I can use something besides a No. 24 fly, my eyes just can't see how to tie those little ones any longer.


I hope you go...you won't be sorry. Actually, I've used a # 26 fly there...incredibly small and absolutely amazing how the trout can see and take them.

It is a wonderful fishery...or was when I've been there.


----------

